# Nw20 Foundation match?



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anybody know of what shade of foundation matches NW20 skin in other brands? Esp. Dior airflash, Estee Lauder and Maybelline.

Other brands welcome too.


----------



## Laurahead108 (Nov 13, 2006)

Check this out:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundationchart.html


----------

